# desert X dessert



## Lady-Dee

Dobrý den,

nemáte nějaký chytrý pomocníček pro studenty, jak si lze zapamatovat pravopis a výslovnost u slov desert (poušť) a dessert (dezert). Je to matoucí zvlášť pro české studenty, protože SS se zpravidla čte jako S a ne jako Z a zároveň v čj je deZert, kdežto v aj deSSert (+ výslovnost Z). 

Děkuji


----------



## francisgranada

Prípadne nejak "upútavo" vysvetliť pôvod slova _dessert_:

1. Ide o zložené slovo (francúzskeho pôvodu) a skladá sa z _*des*_ a _*sert*_, preto dve "*s*".
2. _*Des*_ je "záporná" predpona ako napr. v slovách _desorientace_, _desinformace, desinfekce _... atď.
3. _*Sert*_ (od starofr. slovesa _servir_) znamená "poslúžený, servírovaný", čiže *served*. 

Takže _dessert_ je doslovne "_disserved_" alebo "_unserved_". Pôvodný význam slova mohol byť niečo ako "to čo nebolo servírované" alebo "to čo zostalo po odstránení naservírovaného jedla" a pod ... (možno použiť vlastnú fantáziu).

(není to moc "chytrý" ... ale keď ich zaujme vysvetlenie, tak si to zapamätajú)


----------



## vianie

Ja zas neviem, prečo Čech hovorí režizér miesto režisér, konzert miesto koncert, ba dokonca Hóza miesto Hossa.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> Ja zas neviem, prečo Čech hovorí režizér miesto režisér, konzert miesto koncert, ba dokonca Hóza miesto Hossa.


 
Asi treba otvoriť samostatný "thread" na tú tému, mohol by byť zaujímavý ....

(sorry za _thread_, nepríde mi na um čo sa tu používa namiesto toho výrazu ...)


----------



## vianie

Hľadali ste to česko-slovenské slovko "vlákno" ?


----------



## jazyk

> Je to matoucí zvlášť pro české studenty, protože SS se zpravidla čte  jako S a ne jako Z a zároveň v čj je deZert, kdežto v aj deSSert (+  výslovnost Z).


Další slova, která obsahují SS, ale vyslovují se se Z: scissors, possessive.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Nechci Vám Čechům ještě vic zamotat hlavu, ale hodilo by se v této souvislosti připomenout i sloveso "to desert" (opustit), které se vyslovuje [dizə:t], stejně jako dessert (moučník).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Abych se vrátil ještě k původnímu dotazu, slovo "desert" (poušť) ['dɛzət]  se píše jenom jedným "s", a snad nejznámější poušť aspoň pro Evropany je saharská (the Sahara Desert), která se píše taky jenom jedným "s".  Well, it does in English!

Come to think of it, "desert" has only one "s" in Czech too, even if it's a "š".  Is this any help?  No, I thought not ...


----------



## t.tellur

vianie said:


> Ja zas neviem, prečo Čech hovorí režizér miesto režisér, konzert miesto koncert, ba dokonca Hóza miesto Hossa.


V Čechách mají k tomuhle obecnou tendenci. Moravák ti nikdy neřekne režizér nebo konzert, zní to prostě pro moravské uši dost nelibozvučně. Asi je to dáno německým vlivem, který zvláště na Moravě byl silný, nedokážu posoudit.


----------

